# Introducing.... "Big Red"



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

*Here she is...*


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm so glad I don't need a plow on my work vehicle. :whistling2: Nice ride for sure. I still prefer my E250 though. We work in many places where your truck would have a hard time fitting in.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I'm so glad I don't need a plow on my work vehicle. :whistling2: Nice ride for sure. I still prefer my E250 though. We work in many places where your truck would have a hard time fitting in.


I don't need it either. I want it. It's more work truck than without plow. If there is a penny to be made from a "tool" I'm going to find a way to make it. :thumbsup:

Shoot me if I ever consider a van again. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great and I like the lettering.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't need it either. I want it. It's more work truck than without plow. If there is a penny to be made from a "tool" I'm going to find a way to make it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Shoot me if I ever consider a van again. :blink:



When it snows as much as it does where you live you do need it IMO. 
If I was a one man show I would agree with you about needing the larger body. We always have another crew working near us or a place to buy materials close by so I have decreased the stock on the vans. It actually works better because you can actually find what you are looking for. I looked at a van cutaway with the low boy body but decided to stick with what has always worked for us.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Scott, how many gallons to the mile? 

Glad to see you got the ride you wanted. Is it diesel or gas?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you forget to put your license number on your truck?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice! Glad to hear you are happy with it. How 'bout some pics with the doors open once you have her stocked up? Is the plow just for you or is that a service you offer?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can hear the customers now..... "No _wonder_ he's so God-blessed expensive!"


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Scott I agree with you, make all the money you can off every tool you own, including that plow! Hopefully the plow obligation doesn't get in the way of the linesman's pliers, make that clear to plow customers. Sharp looking truck!!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, this is me being really jealous. Looks sharp. :thumbsup:

Have you thought about getting door lettering?

-John


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Hey Scott, how many gallons to the mile?
> 
> Glad to see you got the ride you wanted. Is it diesel or gas?


Gas, according to the computer 8-10 MPG. Only had it out for a few days.



tkb said:


> Did you forget to put your license number on your truck?


No, it's there. Front fender under the F350 logo. Small Black lettering



stuiec said:


> Nice! Glad to hear you are happy with it. How 'bout some pics with the doors open once you have her stocked up? Is the plow just for you or is that a service you offer?



I'll get some pics soon. It's pretty much set up.



480sparky said:


> I can hear the customers now..... "No _wonder_ he's so God-blessed expensive!"


True story! Although they get their monies worth.  

Side story...

I roughed a small kitchen remodel the other day. The first thing the guy says when he opens the door... "New Truck?" It looked good between his Beamer and Yukon. :laughing: Finish the rough late in the evening and hand him a bill for 800 bucks. He says "oh I wasn't prepared to pay today"  I say, no problem, drop a check in the mail. He says "Oh I'll just give you cash". Pulls out a wad of cash from his pocket, not even a wallet, and peels off 8 hundred dollar bills. The cash wad didn't shrink at all!!


Oh, he happens to own a chain of pawn shops :thumbsup:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice truck!:thumbsup: But, where's the romex to hold the ladders down?:jester:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> He says "Oh I'll just give you cash". Pulls out a wad of cash from his pocket, not even a wallet, and peels off 8 hundred dollar bills. The cash wad didn't shrink at all!!


Let me guess, the next day you went right down to the bank and deposited the "cash" into your account so there would be a record of the transaction, right? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good Scott, I like it better than your last plow truck ..the red stands out more..


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

That is sure a sweet ride! But it makes me want to cry.... I got my nice new wheels ford e350 cutaway with a knapheide utility body had it for about 4 months and this jackass decided at 4 am that it was too pretty as she drove her Nissan Maurono up under the drivers side and peeled away the front of the bed and [email protected]@cked up the drivers side. Oh yea it's still in the shop 

I think that I will be ok to work tomorrow but right now I am going to sulk in the corner till tomorrow. I need a hug...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't need it either. I want it. It's more work truck than without plow. If there is a penny to be made from a "tool" I'm going to find a way to make it. :thumbsup:
> 
> *Shoot me if I ever consider a van again*. :blink:


 
I would never go back to anything but a Van.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> I would never go back to anything but a Van.


A Van...?

Blasphemy! ...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:
I like my utility body ( when I can use it) though parking does suck sometimes especially townhouse developments or "compact" car spots


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks good Scott.....:thumbup:


Good news! the RMV just sent out the Yearly December $200.00 SLAP IN THE FACE..:furious::furious:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> I like my utility body ( when I can use it) though parking does suck sometimes especially townhouse developments or "compact" car spots


 I've got a crew-cab with an 8 foot bed, and there are times when my only choice is park diagonally across two spaces.

I once made the mistake of parking in a space in a narrow lot when no one was parked next to me. When I came back there were cars on either side, and I literally could not back out until one of them left an hour later. :wallbash:

-John


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> A Van...?
> 
> Blasphemy! ...:laughing::laughing:





Sparky J said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I like my utility body ( when I can use it) though parking does suck sometimes especially townhouse developments or "compact" car spots


 
Utility bodies are like a tank of steel your toting around. Unless the gas is paid for by someone else, forget about it !

A van you have your bins. Everything is always dry, and its easy to fit most of your things in there.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've got a crew-cab with an 8 foot bed, and there are times when my only choice is park diagonally across two spaces.
> 
> I once made the mistake of parking in a space in a narrow lot when no one was parked next to me. When I came back there were cars on either side, and I literally could not back out until one of them left an hour later. :wallbash:
> 
> -John


I just love it when they do that...:no:

I just don't know where all those scratches on the side of their car came from..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> I've got a crew-cab with an 8 foot bed, and there are times when my only choice is park diagonally across two spaces.
> 
> I once made the mistake of parking in a space in a narrow lot when no one was parked next to me. When I came back there were cars on either side, and I literally could not back out until one of them left an hour later. :wallbash:
> 
> -John


I park at the very end of the parking lot and always take up 2 spaces to keep people from denting my van. I have no problem walking 100 yards to get to Walmarts doors. I need the exercise and it beats the 15 years I would get for assault if I saw someone dent my ride.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Utility bodies are like a tank of steel your toting around. Unless the gas is paid for by someone else, forget about it !
> 
> A van you have your bins. Everything is always dry, and its easy to fit most of your things in there.


I also use mine for snow plowing.

Besides i just hate vans.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Been there done that. Mine is the first utility body I've ever had my problem is there was a little learning curve in hilly driveways or ramps (low backend) opps. Also I want a backup camera if I ever get mine back, I figure it would pay for itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

dronai said:


> Utility bodies are like a tank of steel your toting around. Unless the gas is paid for by someone else, forget about it !
> 
> A van you have your bins. Everything is always dry, and its easy to fit most of your things in there.



The new ones are aluminum bodies and have a see thru roof. 30% less weight than before. I almost bought a reading low boy cutaway.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Let me guess, the next day you went right down to the bank and deposited the "cash" into your account so there would be a record of the transaction, right? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


What Cash!..:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

looks good, too bad its a ford though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


TOOL_5150 said:


> looks good, too bad its a ford though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's really great Scott. :yawn:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> looks good, too bad its a ford though.


EAT YOUR HEART OUT. No Cheby junk for him or me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> EAT YOUR HEART OUT. No Cheby junk for him or me.


GM..........:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

What's the GVW on that thing?10K+ MA DOT will be looking for you.

Tom


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

retiredsparktech said:


> EAT YOUR HEART OUT. No Cheby junk for him or me.


Lol who said anything about GM anything...? Not me..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Lol who said anything about GM anything...? Not me..


Dodge isn't much better these days, I see too many being pulled around on tow trucks.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Dodge isn't much better these days, I see too many being pulled around on tow trucks.


Must be crappy dodges.. all the [regular size] tow trucks around here are dodge:thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That's really great Scott. :yawn:




I read this post, and what came to my mind was...........Who said Great Scott?

I have heard this expression many times.

Doc says it, in the Back To The Future movies !

:yes:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Scottchuuuuuoooooo!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> *Here she is...*


Its hard to believe that you guys have to have a cowcatcher on your trucks up there..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dronai said:


> Utility bodies are like a tank of steel your toting around. Unless the gas is paid for by someone else, forget about it !
> 
> A van you have your bins. Everything is always dry, and its easy to fit most of your things in there.


I would not consider anything other than a diesel utility body truck. No more vans for me. At least not if I am buying it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I would not consider anything other than a diesel utility body truck. No more vans for me. At least not if I am buying it.:thumbsup:


Id rather drive a utility body truck any day, but my line of work [service] requires me to have a van so I can store a bunch of crap, as well as my tools.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice looking truck. I assume you sold the E250?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

davis9 said:


> What's the GVW on that thing?10K+ MA DOT will be looking for you.
> 
> Tom


Registered at 12k. I have all the necessary items to be legal. 



TOOL_5150 said:


> Id rather drive a utility body truck any day, but my line of work [service] requires me to have a van so I can store a bunch of crap, as well as my tools.


That's why I have this type of truck. I have much more "stuff" with me for all the jobbing I do. 



Chris1971 said:


> Nice looking truck. I assume you sold the E250?


 Let's not talk about that. Ouch!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Registered at 12k. I have all the necessary items to be legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Registered at 12k. I have all the necessary items to be legal.


Whats the RMV charging for that?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Whats the RMV charging for that?


An arm and a leg.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's putting a beating on that drivetrain plowing with 11k in cargo.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> *Here she is...*


Nice...Your Facebook page is good, as well.


----------



## caseyusa (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice truck!!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> That's putting a beating on that drivetrain plowing with 11k in cargo.


Pounds?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Pounds?


GVW. My friend runs F350s with a loaded sander in the bed . Your best bet is changing the tranny fluid every 10k during the winter season depending on how much plowing your doing . Undercoating and greasing of all zerk fittings. All his late model vehicles before he coated are suffering from salt damage .


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I was wondering who bought my old truck ....

OK, let me give you the bad news up front ....

1) You really NEED a back-up camera;

2) Alarm the bins or you WILL drive off with one open;

3) Carry a small stepladder so as to reach the stuff on top. Be aware that you will now encounter canopies that are shorter than your truck;

4) Climbing ina and out of the back is a pain; get a sliding bed you can pull out to access your stuff;

5) Package your power tools in ammo boxes and they will fit perfectly in your bins;

6) You need a tube or two to carry pipe; AND ...

7) If you glue a measuring tape to the side of the truck, just over the bins ... you will have a great way to measure and mark pipe you;re bending- the back of the truck makes a great 'square.'


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to see the inside when you got it all stocked and ready to roll.

How much did the whole rig cost?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I would like to see the inside when you got it all stocked and ready to roll.
> 
> How much did the whole rig cost?


About 50,000.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> About 50,000.


Oh, did he already say that in this thread?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh, did he already say that in this thread?


Nope but that is about right with the plow.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Nope but that is about right with the plow.


thats not bad then... i just spent over 10k more on my new truck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> thats not bad then... i just spent over 10k more on my new truck.


I'm not sure just guess.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Registered at 12k. I have all the necessary items to be legal.



What does the medical card entail?

Tom

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> That's putting a beating on that drivetrain plowing with 11k in cargo.



Everyone here with a body that big has a 550. I would think it is like a 250 to a 350 van. The 550 would not wear out brakes etc as fast but the 350 can take a lot of punishment. I still have an 88 F350.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I would not consider anything other than a diesel utility body truck. No more vans for me. At least not if I am buying it.:thumbsup:


We do mainly small projects, remodel, and service work. I had a service body. I went back to a van. To each his own.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

davis9 said:


> What does the medical card entail?
> 
> Tom
> 
> :thumbsup:


Basic physical. Pee in a cup, not sure why though, it's not a drug test. Pretty basic stuff. I paid 75 bucks. It's usually good for two years. I barely passed and only got a 1 year card. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> I was wondering who bought my old truck ....
> 
> OK, let me give you the bad news up front ....
> 
> ...



I had one of these before. Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I had one of these before. Thanks for the tips though.


:sleep1:


----------



## dingleberry (Nov 2, 2011)

*drivetrain*



Shockdoc said:


> That's putting a beating on that drivetrain plowing with 11k in cargo.


drivetrain factory warranty was voided the moment the plow was installed on that nice truck. I personally believe installing a plow on my daily moneymaker is a mistake, tremendous strain on the drivetrain. and plowing with the utility cab, a giant pain in the butt


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

B4T said:


> Looks great and I like the lettering.. :thumbsup:


 Yea I agree, I really like your logo. Its to the point. I like that it says master ec. In two words i know what you do. I only used my initials because my name is to ethnic. 
I like that you do something else to take up the lean times.. I need to find something else too.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im gonna totally copy Scotts layout on my next truck... i mean van..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Scott doesnt the plow beat the hell out of your truck..?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Scott doesnt the plow beat the hell out of your truck..?



Those trucks are built for it so it won't make a difference.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Scott doesnt the plow beat the hell out of your truck..?


Much depends on the driver and how much they care about the truck and I agree with Harry, that truck is made to handle a plow of that size.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Winter 2011/2012 projected snow forecast for MA:

4 storms, 8" total snowfall.

:jester:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> *Here she is...*


On your extension ladder there is a top that looks like the top of an a-frame style step ladder. Did that come from the factory to lean against poles or did you do that?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

HackWork said:


> On your extension ladder there is a top that looks like the top of an a-frame style step ladder. Did that come from the factory to lean against poles or did you do that?


Factory. HD has/had them as well as Lowes.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> On your extension ladder there is a top that looks like the top of an a-frame style step ladder. Did that come from the factory to lean against poles or did you do that?


Factory. I think I bought it at Lowes a few years ago. Haven't seen one since. It's awesome to have that to leave stuff on when you move the ladder. :whistling2: :laughing: Really it's great to have.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Those louisville extensions are nice.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

How long can you easterners get out of a vehicle before rust from snow melting chemicals eats them up?


----------



## Serr77ano (Aug 15, 2013)

We work in many places where your truck would have a hard time fitting in.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Norcal said:


> How long can you easterners get out of a vehicle before rust from snow melting chemicals eats them up?


If you wash it regularly, even mid winter, I'm on 12 years and going.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Serr77ano said:


> We work in many places where your truck would have a hard time fitting in.


Oh no.  :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Oh no.  :laughing:


Someone don't agree with him , he's banned..:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Someone don't agree with him , he's banned..:laughing:


Easy come easy go. He'll be missed. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> *Here she is...*














It's OK, I am sure it does not effect your electrical work. :jester:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> It's OK, I am sure it does not effect your electrical work. :jester:



Oh now you're going to make me post penis pics. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------

